# Uber Tivo demonstration (9/15-Davis, CA)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I got this e-mailed by a friend of mine. It has been slightly modified.

The Linux Users' Group of Davis (LUGOD), will be holding a meeting on:

Monday
September 15th, 2003
6:30pm - 9:00pm
(Doors open at 6:00pm; please try to arrive on-time!)

The meeting will be held at our normal location:

Davis Library
Blanchard Room
315 East 14th Street
Davis, CA 95616

The topic will be:

Uber TiVo - Hacking and upgrading the TiVo video recorder
presented by: Ryan Castelluci

TiVo Digital Video Recorders are like VCRs, but with a hard-disk and without the hassles of videotapes. They automatically find and digitally record your favorite shows so you'll never "forget" to schedule a recording again. With TiVo you can watch your favorite shows on your own time. (Best of all, it runs Linux inside!)

Ryan will talk about the various hacks than can be done on TiVos and demo his Series 1 TiVo. Demos will include Backdoors, Caller ID, TiVo Web, TyStudio, video streaming and more. A live hard-disk upgrade will be done, as well!

Copies of O'Reilly's new book TiVo Hacks and other prizes will be raffled!

For details on this meeting, visit: http://www.lugod.org/meeting/

For maps, directions, public transportation schedules, etc., visit: http://www.lugod.org/meeting/library/

LUGOD is a non-profit organization dedicated to the Linux Operating System, and which holds meetings twice a month in Davis, CA. Meetings are always free, and open to the public.

Please visit our website for details: http://www.lugod.org/


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

(bump)


----------

